# New Grizzly setup



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a new grizzly 700 that i wanna put a plow and some lights on for commercial sidewalks. Anybody recommend a certain plow brand for the grizzly 700 or size and have any pics of thier atv setups for ideas? Even if its not a grizzly, please post some pics. Thanks


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 2010 Yam Grizzly i got for deer hunting...lol... but I also just recently went on my own in the snow bizz. and for now that is my sidewalk machine for most of my commercial properties, as for blades the best in my opinion would have to be a Moose plow, I have used them for years for the company i worked for before, and besides spending 25-30 grand for a little tractor of ones choice, that moose blade with some slack on your wench cable hauls ass....for under a grand installed, its awsome for an ATV plow, simply the best I have used, i have a 60 inch on my grizzly, and i had a 60 on my honda aswell... good cheap investment !


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mikegooseman;1065130 said:


> I have a 2010 Yam Grizzly i got for deer hunting...lol... but I also just recently went on my own in the snow bizz. and for now that is my sidewalk machine for most of my commercial properties, as for blades the best in my opinion would have to be a Moose plow, I have used them for years for the company i worked for before, and besides spending 25-30 grand for a little tractor of ones choice, that moose blade with some slack on your wench cable hauls ass....for under a grand installed, its awsome for an ATV plow, simply the best I have used, i have a 60 inch on my grizzly, and i had a 60 on my honda aswell... good cheap investment !


Thanks alot, and thats good to know. I was definately set on the 60" for a bear of this size but wasnt sure of brand. I was back and forth between the moose and quadboss. Thanks for the input and good luck this upcoming season. Hopefully its another good one. I need to pay some of my **** off, lol.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

yup, right back at ya, all the best and i hope you make lots of money and be safe. My 700 grizzly has the thumb and handle warmers, another cheep investment along with a winshield it pays off when the winds pickup.....Just ordered 2011 3500 HD duramax with a western straight blade and a stainless steel 8 ft air -flow electric salter, Cant f******* wait ! All thats left is what to buy next, skid or hoe .. not sure cheers bud


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mikegooseman;1065243 said:


> yup, right back at ya, all the best and i hope you make lots of money and be safe. My 700 grizzly has the thumb and handle warmers, another cheep investment along with a winshield it pays off when the winds pickup.....Just ordered 2011 3500 HD duramax with a western straight blade and a stainless steel 8 ft air -flow electric salter, Cant f******* wait ! All thats left is what to buy next, skid or hoe .. not sure cheers bud


Definately a fan of the warmers, thats gonna be a nice truck setup. Im gonna get through 1 more hard winter with the '06 and after winter put some cash down on a 011 350 crewcab for myself. We got some pretty good commercial accounts again so far this year. Im wanna pay off my S-300 this winter first before i give myself another $500-$750 payment. Luckily last winter was a good one so i only owe a few thousand left. Definately would recommend to you if your thinkin skidsteer. Look into pro-tech boxes too.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like the artic sectional..... or that kage system, no one around here that I know has used that..but just a straight box, I think the horst is strong. I am trading in my 2006 2500 HD 6 liter, but I LOVE that duramax...lol What do you think is better, skid steer or bachoe?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mikegooseman;1065309 said:


> I really like the artic sectional..... or that kage system, no one around here that I know has used that..but just a straight box, I think the horst is strong. I am trading in my 2006 2500 HD 6 liter, but I LOVE that duramax...lol What do you think is better, skid steer or bachoe?


Depends on what your doing with it. Personally we use the bobcat all year for landscaping, doing pavers and walls and such. The backhoe is nice for bigger lots and you can always take the pusher off to stack or load salt but then again i do the same thing with my 300. I've never seen an actual artic sectional, only advertised her on plowsite but they look pretty cool. Everyone around here uses pro-tech or salt dogg.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Right on man...so do the pro techs clean ok ? how are they on wet snow.....I would simply choose the hoe over the skid because of the weight difference, 8000 pounds more or less is a big deal for heavy snow. When comparing the difference in tire size, thats a big plus also, thats just my thoughts, but no need to tell you , your a pro....lol


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mikegooseman;1065503 said:


> Right on man...so do the pro techs clean ok ? how are they on wet snow.....I would simply choose the hoe over the skid because of the weight difference, 8000 pounds more or less is a big deal for heavy snow. When comparing the difference in tire size, thats a big plus also, thats just my thoughts, but no need to tell you , your a pro....lol


The protech i have cleans very well and you can back drag away from garage doors and loading docks which is nice. My gets pretty much down to the pavement. The track machines are nice too but not alot of traction in the snow (so i've heard). Thats my next toy after new pickup in the spring, probably a case 580 super M.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok thanks bud..... if I get the bachoe it would be a case 580 or a cat 420..... that will be in the next month or so then I am done ( broke) for this year ! LOL..


----------

